# how long should i bleed after a m/c?



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello

i had m/c 4th of oct thats the day it passed and i started bleeding bright red sticky blood.i had been brown spotting for a week before that. was taking into hops at the start with suspect eptopic but after it coming out they let me home. they have been still checking my hcg level which was at 491 on sat only dropping by 30 in 3 days. the highest it was 1793 on the thur i got home

what is worrying me is that i am still bleeding its been a steady flow but have started having some what i would describe as clear jelly stringy bits and a few wee clots again does this sound normal and what is the clear stringy stuff its worrying me that its still part of the m/c that hasnt come out..

thanks Tracey xx

p.s why doesnt my posts get a new next to them?? am i doing them wrong?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry about your m/c 

It sounds as though it may be some of the lining of your womb, getting cleared, if it doesn't stop, or the bleeding doesn't reduce, ring your gp.  Your posts probably won't have a new next to them, as you have already read them, so they aren't new to you, but they come up new to everyone else,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks

i was just worried incase it was still part of the pregancy that was still there and i got and infecton but i suppose as im still bleeding its coming out.. how long does the bleeding normaly last?

Tracey xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It can be anything up to around ten days, but it should get less each day xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

well tommorow will be day 15 bleeding and day 22 if you count the brown spotting and its not much less than what it was when it started and its still running out into the toilet when im having a pee.. i wouldnt say im flooding the pads by any means it just doesnt look like its going to stop and its still bright red with some wee clots and slimy stuff.. im having my hcg level taking again 2morro so i will see what it comes back at.. 

would you say that bleeding that long isnt a good sign?

Tracey xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry, I didn't get a chance to get on line before now, how was your hcg level?


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

it was down to 260 i ended up back up the hosp friday night they checked me over and took some swabs so i need to wait on the results im sure the blood on the pads is starting to smell funny so i will be keeping at them i asked if they could give me anitbiotic as precausion but they said no so more waiting, xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

How are you doing?  I'm surprised that they wouldn't give you any antibiotics.  Are you feeling ill in any way?


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

well all the swabs come back clear had 2 lots done now. and my blood is still going down it was 116 last fri my ibs has calmed down so most of the pains gone just feeling really weepy.. and I AM still bleeding 4 weeks now.. im hoping its goin to stop soon im back up at the fertility hopsital in the morning so ill tell them again that im still bleeding see what they say.

Tracey xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thinking of you, let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

